# Biggest trout so far on the fly w/ video



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I decided to hit the water before the Cowboy's game on Sunday to do a little fly fishing. I left the house around 8. I was amazed that there was barely any trailers at Bluff's Landing. First stop was KRS and there was some bait present but along with the bait there was a ton of floating grass. Ran over to some flats near Pure oil and nothing. Stopped at some flats I usually do pretty good on redfish and it just didn't look to good, so headed close to Pita. It's a spot I fished a ton back in the day but with the boat traffic now it's a main traffic lane. Luckily there was no traffic on Sunday. Around 11:00 a feeding frenzy started. We caught quite a few trout, skippies, small reds, perch and several small jackfish. Here's my biggest trout to date on the fly. Just a hair under 25. It's a bad pic she actually had some girth to her.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Good Stuff !


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

congrats! nice fish and video too


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome . . . . got my heart pumping just watching you fight that big trout. Glad you had some company to witness the event. Way to go.

What fly were you using?? Clouser . . . . spoon fly . . . . ???


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I just had bought some red deer to try out and it was the first time I have ever spun deer hair. I spun the head and used white bucktail behind it with a little flash for a tail. I threw an awesome little wake and it was destroyed by days end.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Nice size trout, and Sunday was nice.. not allot of boat traffic around in Redfish bay either.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

You couldn't have picked a better song... Congrats!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude thats awesome! I really need to break out the fly rod more often when I am down there!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome Spec! Were you filming with a Go Pro?


----------

